# Alpina wins Heineken Regatta



## FCGVA

Watch our video

​The Alpina sailing yacht won the 2014 Heineken Regatta in Saint Martin. The Swiss fine watch manufacturer Alpina operates a Swan 82 Feet FD to promote its collection of Sailing Watches. Launched in 2012, the Alpina Regatta Timer features an unique countdown mechanism enabling sailing yachts to start regattas flawlessly. Winning the 34th edition of the world famous Heineken Regatta is a strong confirmation of Alpina's timing precision.



​*TIMINGANDTEAM*

Sailing a Super Yacht is an intense team effort that demands perfectly timed execution of manoeuvres during a regatta. Margin of error is extremely low when winds blow 20-25 knots in hundreds of square meters sail. Loads on sheets measure up to 12000 kg. One mistake can cut-off fingers in less than a second. Arms or legs can break anytime when caught in sheets. Hence, it is all-important that the crew team works in close cooperation with clear communication. No mistakes allowed!



​*NAVIGATION*

Alpina raced three regattas around St. Martin and opposite Anguilla. March 7-9, everyday saw a 26-32 nautical miles race, Alpina finished each first, giving it a solid overall first position for the entire regatta. "We are very happy with these results. Obviously its a true pleasure to win.", said Alpina Helmsman Peter Stas.



​*COUNTDOWNTIMER*

The Alpina Sailing Collection is a range of automatic watches designed specifically for sailing regattas. The top of the range is the Countdown Regatta Timer, indicating the remaining minutes before the start of a regatta with bright blue and orange colors. Instantly, it is clear how many minutes remain before a yacht can cross the starting line. Alpina developed the countdown function on the automatic Sellita SW500 Chronograph Caliber. The beautifully decorated mechanical movement can be seen through the caseback glass.



*COLLECTION*

We invite you to check following link for specifications of the various Alpina Sailing watches: Alpina Geneve, Alpina watches
*ABOUTALPINA*

Alpina Genève is a Swiss manufacturer of accessible luxury watches and is an independent company based in Geneva, Switzerland. Founded in 1883, Alpina continues to develop highly distinctive and attractive collections with a real sporting pedigree.
*ABOUTHEINEKEN*

Heineken is an independent global brewer of *quality beers sold in *178 countries around the world*. *For over three decades, the St. Martin Heineken Regatta has showcased top boats and sailing in the Caribbean. Now recognized by sailors around the planet as one of the sailing world's best regattas.

​


----------



## Montre-Moi

Congratulations to the Alpina team for a fabulous win ! Great photos of a fine crew & fabulous Super Yacht. Obviously a wonderful time had by all. A pleasure to see. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BrentYYC

Very cool. Congratulations to Peter Stas and Alpina.


----------

